# At least we could (probably) invade New Zealand: How small is the RCN, really?



## dimsum (8 Sep 2016)

Technically the RCN wouldn't be able to invade NZ (quickly) without amphibs, landing craft, etc.   >



> In 2017, Canada’s last destroyer, HMCS Athabaskan, will be retired, forcing the Royal Canadian Navy to lean on the U.S. to protect its ships from air attack. Last year, the vessel, flagship of the Atlantic fleet, twice broke down while at sea. Meanwhile, even Canada’s newly renovated submarines won’t last more than a few years without a few billion dollars in upgrades.
> 
> Critics have called the Royal Canadian Navy “decayed,” “neglected” and “embarrassing.” But how small is our once-mighty navy, really? The National Post called up naval experts and defence thinkers and dug through troves of international naval data to find out just how the Royal Canadian Navy stacks up on the high seas.
> 
> ...



http://news.nationalpost.com/news/canada/at-least-we-could-invade-new-zealand-how-small-is-the-royal-canadian-navy-really


----------



## jollyjacktar (8 Sep 2016)

Well shit, we couldn't get there without running out of gas anyhow as we don't have Tankers anymore.


----------



## dimsum (8 Sep 2016)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Well shit, we couldn't get there without running out of gas anyhow as we don't have Tankers anymore.



:rofl:


----------



## dapaterson (8 Sep 2016)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> Well shit, we couldn't get there without running out of gas anyhow as we don't have Tankers anymore.



The Aussies would help.  Just because they could.

But I think it would be a baaaaaad idea.


----------

